# Toilet Lid Artist as a Hobby



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2017)

This 96 year old has quite the collection!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2017)

He's awesome!  

Back in the early 70's we had a lid shaped decal that adhered to the INside of the toilet lid that was from the Rolling Stones:




My man's buddies weren't too kind to our guest bath after several beers. Ugh


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

What a great guy!  I even saw a dachshund one! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2017)

I'll have to check again for that one CeeCee!   I'm not big on fancy toilet seats, only had the standard ones, wood or plastic over the years, but would be tempted if something like this was possible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2017)

I love to read about people like Barney!!!

What I can't stand are the accessories like this crocheted toilet roll cover or the toilet seat cover, I like to keep my bathroom stripped down like a hotel bathroom.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I love to read about people like Barney!!!
> 
> What I can't stand are the accessories like this crocheted toilet roll cover or the toilet seat cover, I like to keep my bathroom stripped down like a hotel bathroom.



UGH...I'm the same.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 26, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'll have to check again for that one CeeCee!   I'm not big on fancy toilet seats, only had the standard ones, wood or plastic over the years, but would be tempted if something like this was possible.




Cool!

I think the dachshund is at the .48 mark.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2017)

I so agree, Bea. I don't even like tank covers or those little rug-lettes around the base of the toilet. Wear slippers if your feet are cold.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 26, 2017)

I  agree with you on  THAT,  RR.    They just get in the way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> What I can't stand are the accessories like this crocheted toilet roll cover or the toilet seat cover, I like to keep my bathroom stripped down like a hotel bathroom.


I'm like you Bea, when I was young I bought those set with the matching toilet lid cover, but now I don't cover the tank or lid.  I like to do a clean sweep with Windex and a towel on all my bathroom surfaces.  Of course the inside of the bowl gets the Ajax, bleach, etc. treatment.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 27, 2017)

No using any here, but some are cute in the pictures. In 1974 I saw a toilet lid and seat on the wall in Sears with an owl on it. I saved my money and $14 later I got it for my dad for his birthday. Oh I thought is so neat, everyone laughed but that lid stayed on the spare toilet for years.


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...I'm not big on fancy toilet seats, only had the standard ones, wood or plastic over the years, but would be tempted if something like this was possible.



You're in luck if you have $42.50, SeaBreeze. Check out this 23% off Fall Sale:
https://www.houzz.com/photos/878832...-Acrylic-Toilet-Seat-beach-style-toilet-seats

Wait: I just read some bad reviews on this link regarding the hinge not being durable and a crack in the seat:
https://www.amazon.ca/Comfort-Seats-C1B6R9-AQCH-Designer-Aquarium/dp/B0076IGHYC


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 27, 2017)

A lot of those lids have stuff sticking out...hardware and I think I saw pine cones or something. Sometimes I actually use the closed lid for a seat, so those pointy sticky-outy things don't work for me. 

I prefer my toilet lid art flush. nthego:


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2017)

But Cap'nSacto and Falcon...this one is soooo YOU!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2017)

On another forum that I belong to, a member collected ceiling fans!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2017)

I had a toilet that played our national anthem. Had to get rid of it because every time I sat on it...it stated playing. :bigwink:


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2017)

haha Pappy and Ken, how about a throne...literally


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2017)

Lara...just checked Lowe’s and Home Depot. They don’t carry them anymore.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 27, 2017)

Talk about a royal flush!






https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/18/...-be-removed-from-guggenheim-in-september.html


----------



## IKE (Sep 27, 2017)

These would scare the crap outta me.......literally.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 28, 2017)

I get a kick out of the lights as long as I don't have to clean them!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

GypsyRoadLady said:


> No using any here, but some are cute in the pictures. In 1974 I saw a toilet lid and seat on the wall in Sears with an owl on it. I saved my money and $14 later I got it for my dad for his birthday. Oh I thought is so neat, everyone laughed but that lid stayed on the spare toilet for years.



Awww, that's sweet Gypsy!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

GypsyRoadLady said:


> No using any here, but some are cute in the pictures. In 1974 I saw a toilet lid and seat on the wall in Sears with an owl on it. I saved my money and $14 later I got it for my dad for his birthday. Oh I thought is so neat, everyone laughed but that lid stayed on the spare toilet for years.



Awww, that's sweet Gypsy!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 28, 2017)

Tip of the hat to Iodine.


----------

